# Wiftin weights



## Fade (Mar 18, 2002)

*Fade's wiftin weights*

3-18-02
Chest day
Flat bench: huh....damn I haven't worked out yet today.


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

~~ Well, the thought counts!!! 
Keep up the work...


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2002)

Is this going to be your new journal???


----------



## Fade (Mar 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Is this going to be your new journal???



Maybe, yes, I guess.

Ok here we go
3/18/02
Chest day
Flat bench: 200x8 235x5 250x3 290x1x1x1 230x5
Incline dumbell bench: 85x12 90x8 100x5
Dips: 270x12 270x8 270x8
Pec deck: 105x10 105x10

Not bad for being sick and only having a piece of cake and three cups of coffee that day.


----------



## Fade (Mar 19, 2002)

3/19/02
Legs

To sick to do a damn thing.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 21, 2002)

Poor baby... he's been sooo sick


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2002)

HEY ANN!! HOW ARE YOU??? I hope your hubby gets better soon!!!


----------



## Fade (Mar 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> HEY ANN!! HOW ARE YOU??? I hope your hubby gets better soon!!!



Yeah, me too.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> HEY ANN!! HOW ARE YOU??? I hope your hubby gets better soon!!!


Thanks! 

Me too, especially since we have no kids this weekend.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2002)

Oh COOL..NO KIDS!! He has to get better!!  better pump him with vitamins & chicken noodle soup!!


----------



## Fade (Mar 22, 2002)

How about if she just pumps me.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 22, 2002)

There's something very eerie about reading the pornality between two people that are actually married. It's like, not the norm. 

Fade99, I hope you feel better very soon. I also hope that you and Butterfly have a nice weekend together!


----------



## Fade (Mar 24, 2002)

Gonna start back to the gym tomorrow (Monday). Still not 100% but f**k it.


----------



## Fade (Mar 26, 2002)

3/25/02 
Chest day 
Flat bench: 200x8 235x5 250x3 295x1x1x1 230x5 
Incline dumbell bench: 85x12 90x7 100x4 
Dips: 270x12 340x8 340x10 
Pec deck: 105x12 105x10


----------



## Fade (Mar 27, 2002)

3/26/02
Leg day. Injury workout.
Squats: 225x8 275x5 315x5 360x1x1x1 275x5
Legpress: 860x10 950x10 1040x10
Stiff leg DLs: 135x12 135x12 didn't feel good, might not do these for now.
Leg ext: 200x20 200x20 200x20
Standing calf raises: 187.5x20x20x25
Lead sled: 312.5x20x15x15
Seated calf raises: 105x10x10x8


----------



## butterfly (Mar 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> There's something very eerie about reading the pornality between two people that are actually married. It's like, not the norm.
> 
> Fade99, I hope you feel better very soon. I also hope that you and Butterfly have a nice weekend together!



We did have a nice weekend, THANKS!!!

We mostly snuggled and watched movies


----------



## Fade (Mar 28, 2002)

3/27/02
Light chest
Flat bench: 180x5x5x5x5x5


----------



## butterfly (Apr 1, 2002)

He hasn't posted b/c he's been a big SLACKER!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2002)

UMMMM UMMMM UMMMMM MR. BUTTERFLY~~ Were u lazy this weekend?? ha..I think a lot of us were!! OR Just too busy~


----------



## Fade (Apr 2, 2002)

3/30/02
Back
Deadlifts: 260x8 315x5 360x3 415x1x1x1 325x5
Pullups: 200x5x5x5x5x5

I did go, ha.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 2, 2002)

uh, where's your cardio


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## Fade (Apr 2, 2002)

Cardi what? Never heard of it.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2002)

GOOFBALL!! Hey..how is Ann?


----------



## butterfly (Apr 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> GOOFBALL!! Hey..how is Ann?


HEY!!!  You discovered my pet name for him


----------



## Fade (Apr 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> GOOFBALL!! Hey..how is Ann?



She's hanging in there. Still cramping a little.


----------



## Fade (Apr 3, 2002)

4/2/02
Chest
Flat bench: 205x8 245x5 265x3 295x1x1x1 230x5
Incline dumbell: 85x12 90x8 100x3
Dips: 270x12 340x4 340x5
Pec deck: 105x10 105x10


----------



## Stacey (Apr 3, 2002)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!~!! we Know you will take great care of Ann!!   WAY TO GO!!!


----------



## Fade (Apr 4, 2002)

Thanks Princess.



4/3/02
Legs
Squats: 225x8 285x5 320x3 365x1 375x1 385x1 315x5
Leg press: 860x15 950x12 1040x12
Leg ext: the stack 200x20 200x15 200x15
Didn't get to finish. Had to pick up the boy from a friends house.


----------



## Fade (Apr 5, 2002)

4/4/02
Arms and shoulders
Military press145x8 155x5 175x3 195x1x1x1 165x5
Side laterals: drop sets 45x12 35x12 25x12 15x10
Close grip bench: 175x8 195x5 205x3 225x1x1x1 205x5
Pushdowns: 100x10 110x10 120x5
Barbell curls: 110x8 115x5 125x3 135x1x1x1 105x5
Hammer curls: 70x7 60x8


----------



## Fade (Apr 6, 2002)

4/6/02
Back
Deadlifts: 265x8 325x5 375x3 425x1x1x1 335x5
T-bar: 155x10 180x8 190x4
Pullovers: 95x11
Chins: 8, 5, 6
Pulldowns 150x12 160x7
Shrugs 290x12 290x12 290x15


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2002)

Hey Fade-
Curious:
"Dips: 270x12 340x4 340x5 "
is this weight your body weight + weight?
thanks


----------



## Fade (Apr 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey Fade-
> Curious:
> "Dips: 270x12 340x4 340x5 "
> ...



No, I use a Hammer Strength machine. You have to put the weight on it. They don't have a belt to strap weight on for dips at my gym.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2002)

thanks, bud-

I get to use a belt.


----------



## Fade (Apr 8, 2002)

4/8/02
Chest, crappy workout today
Flat bench: 210x8 245x5 265x3 290x1x1x1 225x4
Incline dumbell: 85x11 90x7 90x6
Dips: 270x12 270x10 270x8
Pec deck: 105x19 120x10


----------



## Fade (Apr 9, 2002)

4/9/02
Legs
Squats: 255x8 305x5 350x3 405x2x1x1 315x5
Leg press: 860x15 950x12 1040x12 1130x12
Stiff leg DL: 135x10 225x10 225x8
Leg ext: stack 200x26x25
Standing calf raises: 187.5x25x20x20
Lead sled: 312.5x18x16x12
Seated calf raises: 100x10x12 110x10
At home did standing leg curls: 50x12x12x12x12


----------



## Fade (Apr 11, 2002)

4/11/02
Arms and shoulders
Military press: 148x8 165x5 175x3 195x1x1x1
Side lats: drop set 50x10 40x12 30x12 20x10
Close grip bench: 175x8 195x5 205x3 235x1x1x1
Pushdowns: 110x12 120x8 120x7
Barbell curls: 110x8 115x5 125x3 135x1 145x1x2x1
Hammer curls: 70x9 70x8 70x7
One arm pushdowns: just felt like doing this 60x12 60x12


----------



## Fade (Apr 13, 2002)

4/13/02
Back
Deadlift:265x8 335x5 390x3 435x1x1x1 350x5
T-bar: 155x12 180x8 190x5
Pullovers: 90x12
Chins: body weight x11 x6 x3
Pulldowns: slow 160x12 160x8
Shrugs: 360x8x10x12


----------



## Fade (Apr 16, 2002)

4/15/02
Chest
Flat bench: 205x8 235x5 250x3 295x1x1x1 225x5
Incline dumbell: 85x10 90x4 90x5 strength drop for some reason
Dips: 270x10 270x8 270x5
Dumbell Pullovers: 90x10 90x8 90x7


----------



## Fade (Apr 17, 2002)

4/16/02
Legs
Squats: 260x8 325x5 375x3 405x2 425x2 455x2 475x1 315x6
Leg press: 860x15 950x12 1040x12 1130x10
Stiff leg DL: 225x10 225x8 225x7
Leg ext: stack 250x25 250x21
Laying leg curls: stack 200x12 200x10 200x8
Standing calf raises: stack 187.5x25x20x20
Lead sled: stack 312.5x15x15x12
Seated calf raises: 90x12 90x8 90x8


----------



## Stacey (Apr 17, 2002)

AWESOME JOB!!!!


----------



## Fade (Apr 17, 2002)

Why thank you.


----------



## Fade (Apr 18, 2002)

I think I'll add food now.
4/17/02
Meal 1
Myoplex

Meal 2
2 servings Haagen Dazs Raspberry Gelato
Myoplex
Sci-Fit beef stix

Meal 3
Two tuna sandwiches

Meal 4
Eclair
Rootbeer
Grapefruit juice
Pastrami on rye with swiss cheese and sauerkraut


----------



## butterfly (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I think I'll add food now.
> 4/18/02
> Meal 4
> ...


I threw them eclairs in the trash


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2002)

Lol... hey ann..how are ya today??
WHAT Are eclairs girl??


----------



## Fade (Apr 18, 2002)

It's a pastry with custard inside.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2002)

Well, I am glad she chuncked that!! shame shame shame


----------



## Fade (Apr 18, 2002)

I know I know. I'm supposed to be in the process of cutting simple sugars from my diet.


----------



## Fade (Apr 19, 2002)

4/18/02

Ah..F the diet log.

Arms and shoulders
Military press: 145x8 165x5 175x3
Standing overhead press: 135x10 135x8
Side lats: drop set 45x11 35x10 25x8
Close grip bench: 185x8 205x5 215x3 235x1x1x1
Pushdowns: 120x10 120x6 110x6
Barbell curls: 115x8 120x5 135x3 145x1x1x1
Hammer curls: 70x10 70x9
10min on eliptical trainer


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 22, 2002)

Hi Fade. How was the party? And how is our butterfly feeling?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 22, 2002)

hey ms L-
what r u doing up at this ongawdly hour of the morning??


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 22, 2002)

Burner...I get up way to early to do my cardio in the mornings. I like to get it over with first thing. What's your excuse for being up so early?


----------



## Fade (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Hi Fade. How was the party? And how is our butterfly feeling?



She's ok. Still in bed.


----------



## Fade (Apr 22, 2002)

4/21/02
Back

Deadlifts: 265x8 325x5 395x3 435x1x1 405x1 315x10
T-bar rows: 155x12 180x7 190x4
Pullovers: 100x10
Chins: bodyweightx10x7x5
Shrugs: 270x10x10x10x15


----------



## Fade (Apr 23, 2002)

4/22/02
Chest, light nothing done to failure
Bench: 185x8 225x5 230x3 270x1x1x1 225x5
Hammer strength incline: 180x12x12x12
Pullovers: 90x10 75x10x10
Dips:250x10x8x5
Pec deck: 105x10x10
15min elliptical trainer


----------



## Fade (Apr 25, 2002)

4/24/02
Legs, light
Squats: 315x8 385x5 405x5 405x6
Leg press: 950x12 1040x12 1130x12
Stiff leg DL: 185x10 185x12
Leg ext: stack 250x20 250x26
Lying leg curls: 150x15 150x10
Standing calf raises: stack 187.5x25
Lead sled: stack 312.5x15 312.5x12


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 25, 2002)

Hi Fade! Hope all is well. I won't bug you about anything.


----------



## Fade (Apr 25, 2002)

Butterfly is ok. She's here at home resting now.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 25, 2002)

Tell her we all say hello.


----------



## Fade (Apr 26, 2002)

4/25/02
Armms and shoulders, light. Worked out at home.
Military press: 80x12 100x12 120x10 slow
Side lats: drop set 30x15 20x15
Dips: body weight x12x12 super slow
Push downs: 40x12 50x12 slow
Barbell curls: 80x12 80x10 slow
Concentration curls: 20x12 slow


----------



## Fade (Apr 29, 2002)

4/28/02
Back, light. Worked out at home.
Bentover rows: 180x12x12x10x10
Cable rows: 50x12 100x12 100x12 slow
Pullups: wide BWx10, narrow BWx8x7

My 7 year old did 3 sets of wide grip pullups one rep each. On the last one he did a 5sec flex at the top. Too cool.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

Your 7 Year old is gonna look like you soon!! LoL!!!
Hope you guys are doing great..blow kisses at Ann for me!!


----------



## Fade (Apr 29, 2002)

Will do.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

thank ya!!


----------



## Fade (Apr 30, 2002)

4/29/02
Chest and shoulders
Flat bench: 225x8 225x5 245x3 275x1x2x1 225x7
Incline dumbell: 85x10 90x7 90x5
Pullovers: 90x10 90x9 80x6
Standing overhead press: 135x8 135x6 140x2
Side lats: drop set 45x12 35x12 25x14


----------



## butterfly (Apr 30, 2002)

I must have kick his butt too hard 'cause now he's all sick


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

LoL...oh no!!!


----------



## Fade (Apr 30, 2002)

I am sick. Aches and sore throat. Yuck

I can't even workout tonight


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 30, 2002)

Fade, feel better soon. And you know to not work out, to take it easy while you're sick, right? 

Being sick really does suck. Sorry babe!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

HOPE YA GET BETTER SOON FADE!! AND REST!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Fade-
It sounds as if I am on the 'tail end' of that same cold you have.
that sore throat part REALLY sucks! I popped a couple Allieve a couple times per day, it it wiped the pain ot.

I'm down to mostly just an annoying dry cough. 
feel better, bud-


----------



## Fade (May 1, 2002)

Thanks Burner.

I just had this crap at the beginning of last month, and it lasted two weeks. I hope this doesn't.


----------



## butterfly (May 1, 2002)

I think it's allergies turned bad... he spent a few hours outside Sat jumping on the trampoline and wrestling with the kids


----------



## Fade (May 3, 2002)

It's going away. I'm gonna go to the gym tomorrow.


----------



## Fade (May 4, 2002)

5/4/02
Back
Deadlifts: 265x8 335x5 385x3 435x1x1 435x3 350x5
T-bar rows: 160x10 180x7 160x10
Chins: BW x10x4x3
Shrugs: 270x12x10x11


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2002)

Glad you're better...I've still got theis gawd awful cough...


----------



## Fade (May 4, 2002)

Thanks, but I'm still sniffling and taking a perscription decongestant. Not over it yet.


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2002)

Is the decongestant working? I cold hardley breathe this afternon @ the gym...only got out about 10 min o the elliptical before had to call it quits.
I was thinking of getting some Robotussin...my throat has been coughed raw...very much annoying. Needless to say, my back workout rather sucked a big one today..


----------



## Fade (May 4, 2002)

It's some sample my Doc gave me. It's called Profen Forte.

I was taking Thera-flu but that didn't help. Then I took Thera-flu and Nyquil together. That still didn't help. This med from the Doc works but it doesn't clear me up all the way.


----------



## Fade (May 8, 2002)

5/6/02
Chest and shoulders
Flat bench: 200x8 225x5 275x1x1x1 185x15
Incline dumbell: 85x12 90x6 90x5
Standing overhead press: 135x6 135x5 135x5
Side lats: 45x12 35x12 25x16
Machine bench: 100x25 130x15


----------



## Fade (May 8, 2002)

5/7/02
Quads
Squats: 275x8 365x5 435x3 455x1x2 475x1 405x6
Leg press: 950x10x10x10x10
Leg ext: stack 250x26x20x20


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)




----------



## Fade (May 10, 2002)

5/9/02
Hams, shoulders, and triceps
warmups not included
Stiff leg DL: 225x10 275x6
Leg curls: stack 200x10 200x12 200x12
Military press: 155x6x6x5
Side lats: drop set 45x12 35x10 25x10
Dips: 320x6x6xx7
Skull crushers: 110x12 110x8 slow


----------



## Fade (May 11, 2002)

5/11/02
Back and calves
warmups not included
Deadlifts: 405x3x6x6
T-bar: 160x12, 170x8, 170x5
Chins: BWx7
Pulldowns: 170x8, 170x10
Pullovers: 85x10, 90x10, 90x7
Shrugs: 270x15, 360x10, 360x10
Standing claf raises: 187.5x20x20x20
Lead sled: 312.5x20x15x20
Seated calf raises:115x12x15 125x11


----------



## Fade (May 13, 2002)

Crap


----------



## Fade (May 14, 2002)

5/13/02 
                            Chest and biceps 
                            Periodization type workout 
                            Flat bench: 225x8x8x8 
                            Incline dumbell bench: 85x10, 90x8x5 
                            Pec deck: 120x10, 150x7 
                            Barbell curls: 115x6x6x6x8 
                            Preacher curls: 85x10, 95x8 
                            elliptical trainer: 10min


----------



## Fade (May 16, 2002)

5/15/02
Quads
Squats: 405x6, 405x6, 405x6
Leg press: 1040x10, 1130x10, 1220x10 on each rep I pushed the weight up hard enough to scoot the leg press rack across the floor.
Leg ext: stack 250x25, 250x23


----------



## Fade (May 17, 2002)

5/16/02
Hams, shoulders, and triceps

Hams:
Stiff legg DL: 225x10, 285x8, 315x3
Laying leg curls: stack 200x12, 200x10, 200x10

Shoulders:
Military press: 165x5, 165x5, 165x5
Side lats: standing 50x10, 55x6, 30x16; seated 40x12 45x8

Triceps:
Dips: 360x6, 360x6, 360x6
Skull crushers: 110x10, 110x12, 110x11 slow

10min elliptical trainer


----------



## Fade (May 17, 2002)

Still a little thick around the waist, but still leaning.

Not the best pic. Looks like I'm standing finda funny.


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2002)

LOOKING GREAT FADE!!!!! 
WOW on the legs!!! Butterfly is ONE LUCKY  CHICK!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 17, 2002)

**whistle... whistle**

See my little kitty's head in the corner???  Isn't she sooo pretty!!!


----------



## Fade (May 20, 2002)

5/18/02
Back and calves
normally not done=***

Back:
Deadlifts: 425x5, 425x5, 425x3
***Bentover barbell rows: 315x3, 315x3 
T-bar: 170x10, 180x8
Chins: BWx10, BWx5
Pulldowns: 180x10
***Close grip pulldowns: 150x10, 180x5 
Pullovers: 85x10, 85x10, 85x8
Shrugs: 360x10, 360x10, 360x10

Calves:
Standing calf raises: stack 187.5x25, 187.5x25, 187.5x20
Lead sled: stack 312.5x20, 312.5x15, 312.5x15
Seated clf raises: 125x10, 125x15, 125x16


----------



## Fade (May 21, 2002)

5/20/02
Chest and biceps

Chest
Flatbench: 235x7, 235x7, 235x7
Incline dumbell: 85x12, 90x8, 100x3
Pec deck: 135x10, 150x8
Machine flat bench: 150x12, 150x11

Biceps
Barbell curls: 135x5, 135x5, 135x5
Preacher curls: 90x11, 125x5

10min on elliptical


----------



## Fade (May 22, 2002)

5/21/02
Quads

Squats: 425x5, 425x5, 425x5
Leg press: 1040x10, 1130x10, 1220x10
Leg ext: stack 250x30, 250x26


----------



## Pitboss (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 5/20/02
> 
> 10min on elliptical




Elleptical??? What the heck is that?? Anything like an Epilady???  Don't tell me it's some machien used for ca... car.... exercise???? Oh please say it's not so!!!! 

I noticed are measurments are very similiar.. some you have have a little more on me, and me a little more than you.. but then where I do have you I have no control on making it any bigger without surgery... LMAO

Anyhow you seem extremely strong, unless I'm extremely weak.. your choice!  Hammer curls, 70lbs x 10... I struggle with 45's for 7 or 8. When I do back/bi's it's more like 30-35 x 8-10 reps. 

I do liek your diet though.. me it's pastrami on rye, light mustard, provolone and toasted!!  

Now the Euclairs..  Butterfly says she put them in the trash.. tell me you did not dig them out!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

Fade's Stats...
Height: 5'7.5" 
Weight: 193 
BF: 10-11% 
Chest: 44 
Waist: 32 
Neck: 16 
L and R upper arms: 17
L forearm: 13.5 
R forearm: 13.75 
L and R Quads: 25 
L and R Calves: 16.5 

PitBoss' Stats...
Height: 5'8.5 
Weight: 193 
BF: 15-17% 
Chest: 44 
Waist: 33 
Neck: 16.5, might be 17 now 
L forearm: 13.25 
R forearm: 13.25 
L and R Quads: 24.. barely  
L and R Calves: 15.5 

I have to say PB... I think fade's rock hard bod has the extra inches everywhere it counts  

Of course if you'd like to share the rest of your stats you can PM me so I can compare both complete packages...


----------



## Fade (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pitboss (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> PitBoss' Stats...
> Height: 5'8.5
> Weight: 193
> ...



Corrections... made a few measurments. 
Waist: 33... pushing 34!!! Damn bulking diets.. oh wait I'm not on a diet...  
Neck: 17.5..  no wonder that dress shirt didn't fit! 
L forearm: 13.25 
R forearm: 13.5 ... hmm gained a 1/4 here... wonder why??? 
L and R Calves: 16 



> I have to say PB... I think fade's rock hard bod has the extra inches everywhere it counts


Yeah there is a big difference there.. his rock hard body versus my water retentive state...  



> Of course if you'd like to share the rest of your stats you can PM me so I can compare both complete packages...



other stats??? Oh you mean
Length: 7.25
Girth: 6


----------



## butterfly (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> other stats??? Oh you mean
> Length: 7.25
> Girth: 6



OH MY  

I'd say those inches would count alot!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> OH MY
> 
> I'd say those inches would count alot!!!!!



Okay you're making me blush again!!!!


----------



## Fade (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> 
> OH MY
> ...


Hey! Not in my journal.


----------



## Pitboss (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> Hey! Not in my journal.




Ooops.... 

correction... 

PB 
Length: haven't any idea but I do know that I can't compare to Fade
Girth: does it matter? Thicker than a pencil does that count for something??


----------



## Fade (May 23, 2002)

That's better.


----------



## Fade (May 24, 2002)

5/23/02
Hams, shoulders, and triceps

Hams
Stiff leg DL: 275x10, 315x5, 315x5
Laying leg curls: stack 200x12; single leg 100x10, 100x10

Shoulders
Military press: 175x4, 175x4, 175x4
Side lats: 60x8, 45x12, 50x10
Bentover side lats: 35x12, 35x12

Triceps
Dips: 380x5, 380x5, 380x5
Skull crushers: 135x10, 135x10, 135x9


----------



## craig777 (May 24, 2002)

Good morning Fade.

That is a lot of weight you are moving around there.  

Are you and butterfly going to fight some more.


----------



## Fade (May 24, 2002)

Morning  

Damn...I've come unprepared.


----------



## craig777 (May 24, 2002)

That's OK, I will tell you one thing. She doesn't fight fair. She plastered your naked butt all over the place. I am sure that you don't mind having all the ladies drool over pictures of your butt though. I know I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Fade (May 24, 2002)

Well, I let her take the pics but I didn't really think she'd post'em.


----------



## Pitboss (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Well, I let her take the pics but I didn't really think she'd post'em.



Here I'll save Butterfly a post... 

That's what you get for thinking!!!! LOL


----------



## butterfly (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Here I'll save Butterfly a post...
> 
> That's what you get for thinking!!!! LOL



THX PB...

and OF COURSE I'd post them... I'm quite proud of my honey


----------



## Pitboss (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> THX PB...
> 
> and OF COURSE I'd post them... I'm quite proud of my honey



Proud??? Hmmm wonder what shewould post if she was pissed???  LOL 

Oh and you are welcome... any time


----------



## butterfly (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> ... any time



hummm... what exactly would you do... any time


----------



## Pitboss (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> hummm... what exactly would you do... any time



Out of respect for Fade not in "his" journal... shall I pm you instead??? he he


----------



## Fade (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> 
> hummm... what exactly would you do... any time


Uh...excuse me HONEY?


----------



## Pitboss (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> Uh...excuse me HONEY?



How do you think I feel?? I'm just a poor little pawn in your Queens world...


----------



## butterfly (May 24, 2002)

The Queen thinks you two should PM all your dirty little thoughts back and forth to each other  


....well, you can cc me when it's REALLY good stuff


----------



## Pitboss (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> The Queen thinks you two should PM all your dirty little thoughts back and forth to each other
> 
> 
> ....well, you can cc me when it's REALLY good stuff




Really I can't seem to come up with anything to say to Fade.. at least nothing dirty.  I keep telling you he's not my type!!!!!


----------



## Fade (May 26, 2002)

5/25/02
Back and calves

Back
Deadlifts: 445x3, 445x3
Rack pulls: 495x1, 505x1
T-bar rows: 180x10, 190x8, 200x4
Chins: BWx7
Pulldowns: 180x9, 180x8
Dumbell pullovers: 85x10, 85x10
Shrugs: 360x10, 360x10, 360x10

Calves
Forgot to do them...duh

Nutritional info for the day
Calories: 2704
Protein: 219
Carbs: 166
Fat: 136

Should I enter meals again??? Hmmmm


----------



## Fade (May 27, 2002)

5/26/02

Nutritional info for the day 
Calories: 3514 
Protein: 202 
Carbs: 269 
Fat: 167


----------



## Fade (May 27, 2002)

5/27/02
Chest and biceps

Chest
Flat bench: 245x5, 245x5, 245x5
Incline dumbell bench: 90x7, 90x6, 85x10
Bottom start position bench, half range of motion: 185x8, 187x8, 187x8
*Flat bench machine: 150x10

Biceps
Barbell curls: 140x4, 140x4, 140x4
Preacher curls: 100x10, 100x10

Calves....forgot to do them Sat.
Standing calf raises: stack 187.5x25, 187.5x25, 187.5x20
Lead sled: stack 312.5x20, 312.5x15, 312.5x15
Seated calf raises: 120x20, 120x20, 120x20

Nutritional info for the day 
Calories: 2597
Protein: 179
Carbs: 185
Fat: 129


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

I LOVE looking at your ass all day


----------



## Fade (May 28, 2002)

Why thank you.

I'll give you a special viewing tonight.


----------



## Fade (May 29, 2002)

5/28/02

Bad food day.
Nutritional info for the day 
Calories: 3120 
Protein: 187 
Carbs: 389 
Fat: 93


----------



## Fade (May 30, 2002)

5/29/02

Nutritional info for the day 
Calories: 3341 
Protein: 215 
Carbs: 289 
Fat: 147


----------



## Fade (May 31, 2002)

5/30/02
Quads

Squats: 435x4, 435x4, 435x5
Leg press: 1130x10, 1220x9, 1130x20 burn
Leg ext: stack 260x38, 260x20

Food for the day

Meal 1: Myoplex, Sugar smacks, 1 cup milk
Meal 2: 4 cookies, 3oz. hamburger w/2 slices of cheese.
Meal 3: 3oz. of tuna in oil
Meal 4: 6oz. hamburger w/2 slice cheese, 1 cup OJ
Meal 5: rapid recovery drink
Meal 6: 4 eggs, 1 slice bacon, 1 cup grits, half and engilsh muffin.


----------



## Fade (Jun 2, 2002)

5/31/02

Food for the day 

Meal 1: Myoplex
Meal 2: 2 eggs, 1 strip bacon, tortilla 
Meal 3: 6oz. of chicken, 1/2cup orzo pasta
Meal 4: 2 eggs, 1 strip bacon, tortilla 
Meal 5: 12oz. salmon w/butter, 16oz. Youngs Double Chocolate Stout


----------



## Fade (Jun 2, 2002)

6/1/02

Food for the day 

Meal 1: Myoplex, Sugar smacks, 1 cup milk 
Meal 2: 6oz. chicken breast, 1/2cup corn, 2 Coronas. 
Meal 3: 3oz. fried chicken breast, mexican sweet bread, 2 cups Promise Land choc milk
Meal 4: 3oz. salmon, 2 donuts, 12oz. root beer


----------



## Fade (Jun 2, 2002)

*6/2/02*

*Hams, shoulder, and triceps* 

Hams
Stiff leg DL: 275x8, 315x6, 315x6
Laying leg curls: singles 100x10, 100x8, 100x8; both legs stack 200x12, 200x8, 150x14

Shoulders
Military press: 185x3, 185x3, 185x3
Side lats: 55x8, 45x11, 35x13
Bentover side lats: 35x10

Triceps
Dips: bought a dip belt  BW+90x8, BW+135x4, BW+135x2
Reverse grip bench: 135x10, 205x6
Pushdowns: 100x10, 110x10

Shoulder and tricep burn
Standing military press: 115x6, 115x4

*Food for the day*

Meal 1: Mango, 2 cookies, 2 eggs, 1 cup Promise Land choc milk
Meal 2: Myoplex
Meal 3: WWN Rapid recovery, 6oz. chicken breast, 1 cup white rice.
Meal 4: Myoplex w/HW cream
Meal 5: 1 cup 4% cottage cheese


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 2, 2002)

i am hear to say good job but your avatar is creeping the sh*t out of me. What the hell is that thing?


----------



## Fade (Jun 3, 2002)

Something I found on the web.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

He has such a sick sense of humor


----------



## Fade (Jun 3, 2002)

Now it's not creepy


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Now it's not creepy


Is that authorized?? I mean they are having sex...


----------



## Fade (Jun 3, 2002)

It's not real people...duh


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> It's not real people...duh


So I could create digital people FUQing and post it???

That could open a whole new world to us


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 3, 2002)

Now it is alot better. That one pic reminds me of that game Dungeons and dragons.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> Now it is alot better. That one pic reminds me of that game Dungeons and dragons.


Hey... what's wrong with Dungeons and Dragons????


----------



## Fade (Jun 4, 2002)

*Food for the day * 

Meal 1: 4 eggs, 2 tortillas, 1/2 cup chopped potato 
Meal 2: Isopure w/HW cream 
Meal 3: 2 serv seafood gumbo, 1 cup white rice
Meal 4: 1 cup 4% cottage cheese, EAS advantage bar, 1 cup Promise Land chocolate milk


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Hey... what's wrong with Dungeons and Dragons????


Not a damn thing wrong with dungeons, whips, leather, just leave the dragons out of it though


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> *Food for the day *
> 
> Meal 2: Isopure w/HW cream
> ...



Hey   you've been eating my stuff


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> Not a damn thing wrong with dungeons, whips, leather, just leave the dragons out of it though


yeah who needs the blindfold and gag... I want him to see what I'm gonna do to him and I want to hear him beg for it


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hey   you've been eating my stuff



It's obvious that Fade doesn't understand the rules of marriage. 

Butterfly "what's yours is mine and what's mine is mine"

Fade "yes dear"


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> yeah who needs the blindfold and gag... I want him to see what I'm gonna do to him and I want to hear him beg for it


Oh I bet you look soooooo wicked in leather!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> Oh I bet you look soooooo wicked in leather!!!!!!!!!!


I got some of those "stripper" shoes last week... you know the ones with the 6 inch heels...


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> I got some of those "stripper" shoes last week... you know the ones with the 6 inch heels...



damn loss of words......


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> damn loss of words......


I can't believe it  

The great PB... *SPEECHLESS * 

cool


----------



## Fade (Jun 5, 2002)

6/4/02

Back and calves

Back
Deadlifts: 455x2, 455x2, 455x1
Rack pulls: 495x1, 540x1 held it for a bit each time
T-bar rows: 180x12, 190x6, 200x5
Chins: BWx10, BWx7
Close grip pulldowns: 170x10, 180x8, 180x8
Pullovers: 90x10, 90x10
Shrugs: 360x9, 360x10, 360x11
Cable rows: 200x10, 200x8

Calves
Standing calf raises: stack 187.5x26, 187.5x20, 187.5x22
Lead sled: stack 312.5x20, 312.5x28, 312.5x25
Seated calf raises: 100x15, 135x10, 135x10

*Food for the day* 

Meal 1: 1/2 serv of myoplex w/HW cream, 4 ginger snaps
Meal 2: 1/2 serv of myoplex w/HW cream, 1/2 cup cottage cheese 
Meal 3: 4 eggs, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 4 ginger snaps 
Meal 4: 2 serv seafood gumbo, 1 1/2 cup white rice
Meal 5: rapid recovery drink, Youngs Double Chocolate Stout
Meal 6: myoplex w/HW cream


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2002)

Your such a strong honeybunny


----------



## Fade (Jun 5, 2002)

Shucks


----------



## Fade (Jun 6, 2002)

6/5/02

*Food for the day* 

                             Meal 1: 1/2 serv of myoplex w/HW cream 
                             Meal 2: 1 cup dirty rice, 6oz. blackened catfish, 2oz alligator 
                             Meal 3: 1/2 serv of myoplex w/cream, 8 ginger snaps 
                             Meal 4: 6oz hambuger w/cheese, 2 bowls sugar smacks w/1 cup milk
                             Meal 5: 1 cup cottage cheese, Youngs Double Chocolate Stout


----------



## butterfly (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Meal 3: 1/2 serv of myoplex w/cream, 8 ginger snaps


I'm on to you now mister... you've got a secret stash of ginger snaps!!!


----------



## Fade (Jun 6, 2002)

They're here at work...and I just finished off the box.


----------



## Fade (Jun 7, 2002)

*6/6/02

Chest and biceps*

_Chest_
Flat bench: 255x4, 255x3, 255x4 God I suck at bench
Incline hammer strength machine: 180x10, 250x10, 250x7
Bottom start position bench, smith machine: 205x10, 225x10
Flat flys: 35x10, 40x10
Cable crossovers: 70x10, 90x10
Machine flat bench: 150x10, 150x7

_Biceps_
Barbell curls: 145x3, 145x3, 145x3
Dumbell curls: 45x11, 55x7
Preacher: 90x10, 100x6, 100x4, 45x8

*Food for the day* 

Meal 1: Half myoplex w/cream, large caffe mocha, cranberry scone 
Meal 2: 7oz tuna in oil, 12 ginger snaps...box gone
Meal 3: 6oz hamburger w/2 slices cheese, Youngs Double Chocolate Stout
Meal 4: Rapid recovery drink, 2oz piece of beef jerky
Meal 5: 1 cup cottage cheese


----------



## Fade (Jun 8, 2002)

*6/7/02*

*Food for the day*

Meal 1: 1 cup milk, two serv sugar smacks
Meal 2: 1/2 serv myoplex
Meal 3: 3oz hamburger w/2 slices of cheese, 3oz bay scallops
Meal 4: 1 bottle isopure, pop tarts, 2 cup milk
Meal 5: 3oz beef fajita, 1/2 cup refried beans
Meal/snack 6: 6 chips ahoy cookies, 12 ginger snap cookies, 2 cup milk
Meal 7: 1 cup cottage cheese


----------



## Fade (Jun 9, 2002)

*6/9/02* 

*Quads*

Squats: 455x5, 475x5, 495x5
Leg press: 1040x15, 1130x20, 1130x13
Leg ext: stack 260x31, 260x18

*Food for the day*

Meal 1: grands cinnamon roll
Meal 2: half myoplex w/fat, 2 eggs
Meal 3: half myoplex w/fat
Meal 4: rapid recovery drink
Meal 5: fajita: 3oz beef, 2oz cheese, 1 tortilla
Meal 6: 1 cup cottage cheese


----------



## Fade (Jun 11, 2002)

*6/11/02*

*Food for the day*

Meal 1: half serv myoplex w/fat, 1/4 cup sunflower seeds
Meal 2: 2 eggs, 2 slice bacon, 2 tortilla, 2oz potato, 20ox orange juice, 1 cup oatmeal
Meal 3: natural peanut butter sandwich
Meal 4: 1.5 cup cottage cheese
Meal 5: 3oz tuna in oil, 3 chips ahoy cookies, 4 ginger snaps, 1 cup milk
Meal 6: 6oz bbq chicken breast, 1 cup baked beans, 2 cups milk, 16oz homebrew imperial stout


----------



## Fade (Jun 12, 2002)

*6/11/02*

*Hams, shoulders, and triceps*

_Hams_
Stiff leg deadlifts: 275x6, 315x5, 315x4, 225x10
Leg curls: both legs: 200x14, 200x12; single leg: 100x9, 80x10, 50x12; both legs again: 200x11, 150x12

_Shoulders_ 
Military press: 195x1, 195x1, 195x2
Side lats: 50x12, 40x12, 40x12
Bentover side lats: 40x10

_Triceps_ 
Dips: BW+75x10, +90x10, +90x8
Close grip bench: 225x4, 225x1, 1 negative
Pushdowns: 100x10, 110x10


*Food for the day* 

Meal 1: half serv myoplex w/cream
Meal 2: 6oz chicken breast, 2 eggs, 2 cups milk, poptarts
Meal 3: 7oz tuna in oil, instant oatmeal
Meal 4: rapid recovery drink
Meal 5: full rack baby back ribs, Guinness


----------



## ZECH (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> *6/11/02*
> 
> Meal 6: 6oz bbq chicken breast, 1 cup baked beans, 2 cups milk, 16oz homebrew imperial stout



Fade, do you brew your own beer??? I used to! Haven't made any in a while!


----------



## Fade (Jun 12, 2002)

Oh yeah. Actually it's about time to brew more.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 12, 2002)

I hear ya! One of my favorites was India Pale ale!!(mouth waters just thinking about it!)


----------



## Fade (Jun 12, 2002)

A friend of mine brews nothing but that. He's become very good at it too.

I stick to stouts.

I bought a couple extra carboys....gonna try a mead. It's just that 1 year for fermintation seems so long.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2002)

I HATE it when he brews   stinks up my whole house


----------



## ZECH (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I HATE it when he brews   stinks up my whole house



Sounds like my wife! I thought it smelled good though!!
Fade, never heard of a mead. One year???????Damn!
I always kept several carboys too. By the time I got one bottled, it was always gone before the next one got ready. So I usually kept several going at one time! Time consuming though.....I had gotten pretty good(at least I thought so). Spent lots of time at the beer shop learning knacks! I had gotten to the point where I wanted to carbonate 5 gallons (to set up a tap)instead of each bottle and wanted an extra refrigerator to ferment in. That setup would get very expensive and that's when I quit. I figured if I can't do it the way I want, I'm not doing it!


----------



## Fade (Jun 12, 2002)

I have the kegs. Now I need the fridge and co2 cylinder.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 12, 2002)

Well, I have an extra fridge now but no kegs. I can't decide if I want to get back into it or not? I don't drink nearly as much now as I used to! Some of the lagers are great!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I have the kegs. Now I need the fridge and co2 cylinder.


and the OK from the BOSS...


----------



## ZECH (Jun 12, 2002)

Be sweet BF!!  Like I used to tell my wife, I could have lots worse habits or hobbies!!!


----------



## Fade (Jun 12, 2002)

Thanks dg. It scares me when she's that way.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 12, 2002)

(hey Fade, it's ok...let them think they are boss and you can usually get what you want. They want to feel in control)


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2002)




----------



## Fade (Jun 12, 2002)

Evil plain evil


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 13, 2002)

Fade- 
Homebrewed beer is pretty good! One of my buddies from school used to do it.


Who makes the best kits to get started?


----------



## Fade (Jun 13, 2002)

Not sure. I went to a brew supply store and just bought all the equipment. I went straight to intermediate brewing.

I suggest you do the same it's not that hard and the quality will be better than the kits.Go here


----------



## Fade (Jun 13, 2002)

*6/12/02* 

*Food for the day*

Meal 1: RTD Isopure
Meal 2: half myoplex w/cream
Meal 3: 7oz tuna in oil, instant oatmeal packet
Meal/snake 4: 2 serv chips ahoy cookies, two slices of heavily buttered toast, 2 cups of milk
Meal 5: 1 cup cotttage cheese
Meal 6: half a burger w/2oz of meat, 1 serv chips ahoy cookies.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> *6/12/02*
> 
> *Food for the day*
> ...


STOP DRINKING MY DRINKS!!!!


----------



## Fade (Jun 13, 2002)

That was the one I took a sip of.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah, then another sip and another and another until it was all gone...


----------



## lina (Jun 13, 2002)

Hi fade,

Q for you?  

I read in tgk's journal that you use the Palm to record your cals, etc.  What kind of Palm do you have and was that a software that you can download/purchase to go with it?  I'm thinking about getting one but I don't have a clue..

Thanx!


----------



## Fade (Jun 14, 2002)

I have a Palm IIIc.

The program is called ThinkDB. Here is the companies website Clickety

Let me know if you get it, then I can email the two databases I made.


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2002)

Thanks so much!!!!! 

I will let you know! 

Do you track your foods on there only or do you have a spreadsheet where you can keep track of your workouts as well?


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 14, 2002)

FADE-

Saw the beer info- it looks like picture menus and steps on the packages. Is there any special equipment required other than the kit itself and some large pots to cook and store the beer in?

Rgds,
Tom


----------



## Fade (Jun 14, 2002)

You'll need some of the dissinfectant they sell.

Get two carboys. A 5 gallon for secondary fermintation and a 6.5 gallon for the primary fermintation. Use the 5 gallon plastic bucket for bottling.

Only use a stainless pot to boil the wort.

Check at the local pubs for resealable fischer or grolsch bottles. Some save them for homebrewers. Make sure you clean and sterilize them and change out the rubber gaskets.


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 14, 2002)

Thanks again. What is the darkside?


----------



## Fade (Jun 14, 2002)

Read Butterflys text above her av. She decided to use one of my evil/weird avatars. So she said she went to the darkside.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

Yes, but Princess, Fitgirl and MissL kept telling me how much it was freaking them out so I put your BUTT up again


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)




----------



## Fade (Jun 14, 2002)

Thanks Honey


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

NO PROB!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

Hey  

I believe he was calling *ME* honey... geesh


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

OH MY GOSH.. MY BAD!!!
SORRY BUTTERFLY!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

No prob!


----------



## Fade (Jun 17, 2002)

*6/13/02*
*Back and calves*

_Back_
Deadlifts: 405x3, 455x1, 405x5
T-bar: 180x10, 180x8, 135x10
Pulldowns: 180x8, 150x11, 150x10
Cable rows: 210x10, 200x10

_Calves_ 
Seated calf raises: 120x20, 120x10 super slow
Donkey raises: 400x30

Felt weak. Decided to take a break from the heavy lifting next week. Just gonna do light stuff.


*Food for the day* 

Meal 1: 2 slices of cheese 
Meal 2: 6oz crawfish, 2 cups white rice, 2 servings seafood gumbo
Meal 3: myoplex w/cream
Meal 4: RTD Isopure


----------



## Fade (Jun 17, 2002)

*6/14/02* 

*Food for the day* 

Meal 1: hals serv myoplex w/cream
Meal 2: 6oz crawfish, 1.5 cups white rice, .5 cyup green beans, slice of bread
Meal 3: Chinese buffet= 6oz fried chicken, 6 oz salmon/sushi, 1 cup white rice.


----------



## Fade (Jun 17, 2002)

*6/15/02* 

*Food for the day*

Meal 1: 2 grands cinnamon rolls 
Meal 2: RTD isopure
Meal 3: 1 cup dirty rice, 3oz crawfish, root beer
Meal/snack 4: 2 slices of cheese, homebrew
Meal 5: 1 cup cottage cheese


----------



## Fade (Jun 17, 2002)

*6/16/02* 
*Chest and biceps done at home. Light week*

_Chest_
Flat bench: 180x10, 180x10, 180x10
Bottom position start flat bench: 270x1, 270x1 Ok so I didn't do light
Flat bench again: 180x10, 180x10

_Biceps_
EZ-curl bar: 85x10, 85x10, 85x10
Concentration curls: 30x11, 30x10, 30x10 


*Food for the day* 
Meal 1: 4 eggs, 4 biscuits
Meal 2: Bowl lobster buisque, 16oz steak, sweet potato, 2 Guinness
Meal 3: 1.5 cups cottage cheese


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> *6/15/02*
> 
> *Food for the day*
> ...


uhmmm... I think you forgot the 1.5 little bowls of ice cream and piece of chocolate b-day cake


----------



## Fade (Jun 17, 2002)

Oh yeah....I forgot.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2002)

Conviently... 



Where are my pics honey???


----------



## Fade (Jun 17, 2002)

Hold on.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Hold on.



hehehe... to what...hehehe


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> hehehe... to what...hehehe



TMI!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fade (Jun 18, 2002)

*6/17/02* 

*Food for the day* 

Meal 1: half myoplex w/cream
Meal 2: 2 serv shelled sunflower seeds
Meal 3: 3oz tuna in oil, 1 tbsp mayo, 2 slices bread
Meal 4: 6oz tuna 3oz in oil 3oz in water, 2 tbsp mayo, 2 slices bread


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2002)

You forgot to put down all those icee things you've been eating lately


----------



## Fade (Jun 18, 2002)

Pop-ice...we have pop-ice?.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

um um um um um um!!!


----------



## Fade (Jun 18, 2002)

No no, P that's yumm yumm yumm. Get it right.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Unless that one you ate this morning was the last one!

You tell him P~


----------



## Fade (Jun 19, 2002)

*6/18/02*
*Quads at home. Light week.*

_Quads_
Squats: 180x10, 180x15, 180x15, 180x15 Some reps slow some kinda fast. 


*Food for the day*

Meal 1: Half myoplex w/cream
Meal 2: 2 cups chicken and dumplings, 1/2 cup zucchini, 1/2 cup white rice, 2 hard boiled eggs, 1 small piece of pie, root beer
Meal 3: 7oz tuna in oil, root beer
Meal 4: hamburger-6oz patty lean beef w/2 slices of cheese.
Meal 5: 1 cup cottage cheese


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 19, 2002)

Fade-

Funny thought in a conversation i was having with Lina- so I immortalized it in my sig for now....

I just wanted to share it with you....

TGK


----------



## Fade (Jun 19, 2002)

You are refering to my heavy days huh? Not the 180lb baby weight. hehehe


----------



## Fade (Jun 20, 2002)

*6/19/02* 

*Food for the day*

Meal 1: half myoplex w/cream
Meal 2: 6oz crawfish, 2 cups white rice, 1/2 cup green beans, 1 slice chocolate mousse cake
Meal 3: half myoplex w/cream
Meal 4: 9oz super hot wings
Meal 5: 1 cup cottage cheese, orange soda


----------



## Eggs (Jun 21, 2002)

Hmm, Cottage Cheese good...

9oz super hot wings?  You do lunch at h00ters?


----------



## Fade (Jun 21, 2002)

Naw, this place is called Wings and More. Really good wings. My 7 year old will eat them to the point that his eyes are watering, nose is running, and he's sweating.

We both likem hot wings.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 21, 2002)

Ahh, good way to bring your son up!  In 12 years he'll be telling all his friends at college what crazy stuff you guys used to do. 

Yep, them wings aint hot enough less your sweating.


----------



## Fade (Jun 21, 2002)

*6/20/02* 
*Hams, shoulders, and triceps. Still the light week.* One more light day to go and it's heavy time again  

_Hams_
Stiff leg DL:225x12, 225x10, 225x12
Laying leg curls: single leg 90x10, 80x10, 70x10; both legs 200x10

_Shoulders_ 
Military press: 135x10, 135x10, 135x10
Seated side lats: 30x15, 30x15, 30x10

_Triceps_
Skull crushers: 110x15, 110x10, 110x9 last set done slow.
Pushdowns: 100x12, 100x10, 100x10


*Food for the day*

Meal 1: Half myoplex w/cream
Meal 2: 7oz tuna, Bowl Appetit Southwestern Rice
Meal 3: 1.5 cups butter beans
Meal 4: 6oz BBQ chicken breast, 1/2 cup white rice
Meal 5: Rapid recovery drink
Meal 6: 1.5 cups cottage cheese


----------



## Fade (Jun 22, 2002)

*6/21/02* 

*Food for the day* 

Meal 1: half myoplex w/cream
Meal 2: metrx rtd
Meal 3: 3oz tuna in oil, power bar
Meal 4: 4 fajitas 2oz meat each, 2oz cheese, 3 beers, 4 margaritas, 1 shot of tequila.
Meal 5: 7oz tuna in oil, 2 slices white bread, 1 tbsp mayo.


----------



## Fade (Jun 24, 2002)

*6/22/02*

Spent 7 hours in the van this day. Had to pick up my son at camp.

*Food for the day*

Meal 1: whole myoplex w/cream
Meal 2: whole myoplex w/cream
Meal 3: 6oz hot wings, coke
Meal 4: Arizona Tea, homebrew, RTD isopure, small peach


----------



## craig777 (Jun 24, 2002)

Good morning Fade  

and no I didn't get any either.


----------



## Fade (Jun 24, 2002)

*6/23/02*

*Back and calves. Last light day.*

_Back_
Bentover rows: 225x14, 225x12, 225x10
T-bar rows: 180x8, 135x10
Chins: BWx10, BWx6
Pull downs: 170x8, 150x10
Cable rows: 200x10, 200x10, 200x10
Shrugs: 360x10, 360x10, 360x10 5 sec rest between sets

_Calves_
Standing calf raises: stack 187.5x35, 187.5x24, 187.5x22
Lead sled: stack 312.5x20, 312.5x16, 312.5x15
Seated calf raises: 95x20, 140x12, 140x15


*Food for the day*

Meal 1: small peach, 4 hungry jack cinnamon biscuits, homemade burger w/3oz beef, 2 slices of cheese
Meal 2: RTD isopure, rapid recovery drink
Meal 3: 3oz pork chop (baked), 1.5 cups mashed potatos, 1 cup corn
Meal 4: homemade burger w/6oz beef, 2 slices of cheese


----------



## Fade (Jun 24, 2002)

Morning Craig


----------



## butterfly (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> *6/22/02*
> 
> Spent 7 hours in the van this day. Had to pick up my son at camp.
> ...


You forgot the 2 servings of sweet tarts!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> You forgot the 2 servings of sweet tarts!!!!




LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fade (Jun 24, 2002)

Quit laughing. It's not funny. Those things are so small there's no calories in them.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

COOL FADE.. SO YOUR SAYING WE CAN ALL EAT THEM? Are you giving us the Go ahead???


----------



## Fade (Jun 24, 2002)

Go for it P


----------



## butterfly (Jun 24, 2002)

I think 1 serving = 8 pieces and had something like...

60 calories
14g carbs
12g sugar
0g protein
0g fat


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

No thanks Fade.. I try to stay clear from sugar!!  
Thanks for the info Butterfly!


----------



## Fade (Jun 25, 2002)

*6/24/02*

*Food for the day* with nutritional info for Lina   

Meal 1: whole myoplex w/cream 
Cals-500
Pro-50
Carb-35
Fat-19

Meal 2: Hormel Beef Tips w/Gravy 3 serv.
Cals-558
Pro-69
Carb-18
Fat-24

Meal 3: whole myoplex w/cream 
Cals-500
Pro-50
Carb-35
Fat-19

Meal 4: 2 serv cottage cheese, pop-tarts, 22oz homebrew
Cals-930
Pro-33
Carb-110
Fat-22


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2002)

Hi Fade!!


----------



## Fade (Jun 25, 2002)

Hello P. How are you?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2002)

I am great!! THANKS!!  Hows your day going? Did it rain there today?? IT POURED here!!! YUK!


----------



## Fade (Jun 25, 2002)

Yeah had some rain right before lunch. Looks like more is coming too.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 25, 2002)

It's so dreary... I want to go home and go to sleep!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2002)

I KNOW!!! ME TOO!! This is perfect sleeping wheather!


----------



## Fade (Jun 25, 2002)

Yesssss that sounds gooooood.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 25, 2002)

My boss went home sick... think I'll leave at 3.


----------



## Fade (Jun 25, 2002)

What!?!

Eat..I mean meet you there.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 25, 2002)

That avatar doesn't exactly put me in the mood


----------



## Fade (Jun 25, 2002)

How's this one.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 25, 2002)

OH YEAH BABY!!!!

That'll do it


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 25, 2002)

Huh doesn't do it for me Fade....  oh well.


----------



## Fade (Jun 26, 2002)

Damn...are you sure?


----------



## Fade (Jun 26, 2002)

*6/26/02*
*Chest and biceps*

_Chest_
Flat bench: periodization 225x8, 225x8, 225x8, 135x15
Incline dumbell: 85x10, 90x5, 90x4
Cable crossovers: 90x10, 110x8
Machine bench: 140x12

_Biceps_
Barbell curls: periodization 115x7, 115x6, 115x6
Incline dumbell curl: 45x9
Cable curls: 80x10, 80x8 each arm


*Food for the day*

Meal 1: myoplex w/cream and milk
Meal 2: 3oz tuna in oil, oatmeal, 2 tbsp peanut butter
Meal 3: 2 cups chicken and dumplings, 1/2 cup white rice, 1/2 cup zucchini
Meal 4: myoplex w/cream and milk
Meal 5: rapid recovery drink
Meal 6: fajita w/4oz of meat, 1/2 cup refried beans, 1/2 cup spanish rice
Meal 7: 1 cup cottage cheese
Meal 8: Butterfly


----------



## craig777 (Jun 26, 2002)

Good morning Fade.  

Take a look in my journal at my new trainer. Tell me what you think.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Meal 6: fajita w/3oz of meat, 1/2 cup refried beans, 1/2 cup spanish rice



3 OUNCES?????????? Damn that's like one bite. Man can not live on beans and rice alone!!!!!!!!!!

Uh and yeah I'm sure.. doesn't do a damn thing for me! 

Have fun Monday night with Cory? How far is the lake from your house?


----------



## Fade (Jun 26, 2002)

It may have been more meat than that.

I have the other fajita at home. I'll weigh the meat and see.


----------



## Fade (Jun 27, 2002)

*6/26/02*

*Food for the day*

Meal 1: myoplex w/milk and cream, 1 cup cottage cheese
Meal 2: breakfast taco--2 eggs, 1/2 cup potato, tortilla, 2 tbsp peanut butter
Meal 3: fajita w/4oz of meat, 1/2 cup refried beans, 1/2 cup spanish rice
Meal 4: 6oz grilled chicken, 1 cup bakes potato wedges, 1 tbsp olive oil, 1 beer


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 27, 2002)

Gee a whole 4 ounces now.... LOL


----------



## Fade (Jun 27, 2002)

Back off bucko. I workout.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi fade!!
I like the Beer part of your meal 4!!  
How are you and your beautiful wife doing today?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Back off bucko. I workout.


I have been..... push ups, hip thrusts... damn hip flexors are really cumming out. He he


----------



## Fade (Jun 27, 2002)

I find I don't get the same pump when I'm on my back...hmmmmmm


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I find I don't get the same pump when I'm on my back...hmmmmmm


Well if you can get her to sit just right and let your hands rest underneath you can get a light shoulder work out.. like front raises... LOL


----------



## Fade (Jun 27, 2002)

Standing up and holding her up w/her legs wrapped around me and arms around my neck gives me a good leg workout.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Standing up and holding her up w/her legs wrapped around me and arms around my neck gives me a good leg workout.


Or you can bend forward adn do some hello dollies and work the lower back


----------



## Fade (Jun 28, 2002)

*6/27/02*
*Quads and hams*

_Quads_
Squats: 405x6, 455x6, 455x6, 405x7
Leg press: 950x15, 1040x12, 1040x1
Leg ext: stack 260x25, 260x20

_Hams_
Stiff leg DL: 225x10, 315x4, 275x4, 225x8
Laying leg curls: single leg 100x9, 90x10; both legs, stack 200x10, 200x10


*Food for the day*

Meal 1: myoplex w/cream and milk
Meal 2: double meat cheese burger, lg fry
Meal 3: myoplex w/cream and milk
Meal 4: rapid recovery drink
Meal 5: 6oz chicken breast, 1 cup baked beans

Quiet about the lack of solid food. I still ate enough protein.


----------



## lina (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi fade! 

OK, I'll be quiet bout the lack of solid food! Butt what about the lack of veggies? I said the same thing to Butterfly....  

Hope things will go well with you and Butterfly


----------



## Fade (Jun 29, 2002)

The hamburger had lettuce, tomato, pickels, and onions.

If I eat a salad I don't post it. Guess I'll hve to start doing that too.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 29, 2002)

Yo Fade.  Salads are food too... beware Lina laying the smack down 

Hrm, you havent been on a posting spree lately, as you did a week ago.  Been getting more than boobies then I hope.

Lina - You're going to have him post the side additions from his hamburger... ohhh, I'm glad I dont post my diet


----------



## lina (Jun 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Yo Fade.  Salads are food too... beware Lina laying the smack down
> Lina - You're going to have him post the side additions from his hamburger... ohhh, I'm glad I dont post my diet









Smack!

Yeah, fade, we need to know the side additions to his burger, down to every ketchup squirt!   

Eggs, I'm on to you next!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 30, 2002)

Hey Fade-
interestnig new avatar? Thinkthe other was better...

Looks as if you and PB are combing both the Kama Sutra and Arnold's Encyclopedia for modern Body Building?

Y'all shoud publish.....
big $$

bigger craze than Tae-Bo!


----------



## Fade (Jul 1, 2002)

*6/28/02*

*Food for the day*

Meal 1: Isopure shake...not RTD, 4 tbsp peanut butter
Meal 2: 9oz baked chicken
Meal 3: 2 fajitas 3oz of meat each w/cheese, 1/2 cup spanish rice, and 1/2 cup refried beans


----------



## Fade (Jul 1, 2002)

*6/29/02*
*Shoulders, triceps, and calves*

_Shoulders_
Military press: 155x6, 155x6, 155x6
Side lats: 45x12, 35x12, 30x12, 25x12 one big drop set
Bentover side lats: 25x13

_Triceps_
Close grip bench: 185x7, 185x7, 185x7
Dips: BW+90x9, x7, x7
Pushdowns: 100x12, 110x8

_Calves_ 5sec rest between all sets for calves
Standing clf raises: stack 187.5x25, 187.5x15, 187.5x15
Lead sled: stack 312.520, 312.5x15, 312.5x12
Seated calf raises: 135x12, 135x12, 135x12




*Food for the day* Woke up around noon.

Meal 1: isopure shake
Meal 2: rapid recovery
Meal 3: 12oz serving of lasagna, 2 bass pales, and a SALAD
Snack 1: Guinness
Meal 4: 3oz mahi mahi (Butterfly took the other 3oz piece) 1 cup spanish rice, 6oz cooked plantain, 2 coronas


----------



## Fade (Jul 1, 2002)

*6/30/02*

*Food for the day* Woke up around noon again

Meal 1: 2 hungry jack biscuits, 4 slices of toast, isopure rtd
Snack 1: large cafe moca extra shot of expresso
Meal 2: 6oz chicken breast, 1 cup baked beans, Samuel Smith Oatmeal stout


----------



## butterfly (Jul 1, 2002)

Thank you for the beautiful roses!  I love you


----------



## Stacey (Jul 1, 2002)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww HOW SWEET FADE!!!!!! 
Butterflys a LUCKY GIRL!!!! I adore You two!!


----------



## Fade (Jul 2, 2002)

*7/1/02*

*Food for the day* 

Meal 1: half serv of myoplex and half serv of isopure w/cream and milk
Meal 2: 6oz chicken
Meal 3: 1 cup cottage cheese
Meal 4: the other half serv of myoplex and half serv of isopure w/cream and milk
Meal 5: peanut butter sandwich, 3oz tuna in oil, 1 can of asparagus spears, coke


----------



## Fade (Jul 3, 2002)

*7/2/02*
*Back*

Deadlifts: 405x6, 405x3, 405x6
Rack pulls: 495x1, 495x1 held the weight for a bit each time

_15-30sec rest between sets_
T-bar: 180x9, 135x10, 135x8
Pulldowns: 135x12, 150x8, 120x10
Cable rows: 200x10, 200x10
Pullovers: 85x11, 85x8
Shrugs: 340x9, 340x10, 340x9


*Food for the day*

Meal 1: bowl of rice krispies w/tbsp of honey, isopure rtd
Meal 2: 6oz crawfish, 1 cup white rice, 1/2 cup green beans
Meal 3: 1 cup cottage cheese, 3 tbsp peanut butter
Meal 4: myoplex
Meal 5: rapid recovery drink, 3oz hamburger patty


----------



## lina (Jul 3, 2002)

Asparagus and Green Beans 

Hi fade 

You must be one of the very few people I know that likes crawfish!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 3, 2002)

Lina,

You live a sheltered life. You need to come down to Houston and you will meet many many people that like crawfish.  

Good morning Fade


----------



## lina (Jul 3, 2002)

LOL, craig!! You are right about the sheltered life !!!

I do eat it but hate getting my hands all messy just for a lil' pc of meat!!! It's a lot of work for just a pittily lil' food. How is it cooked in Houston, spicey Cajun style like in New Orleans?


----------



## craig777 (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh yea, you get it in a bucket with corn on the cob and potatoes. Spread it out on some newspaper with an ice cold beer and eat and eat and eat.


----------



## Fade (Jul 3, 2002)

Yeah, in a bucket with corn and potatos.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

crawfish=   (for me..lol)

MY HUBBY LUVS THE STUFF!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 3, 2002)

I don't eat crawfish either P~

But I love going to crawfish parties!!!  I do like the corn... talk about spicy hot!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey P~  the high tomorrow is supposed to be 93!!!  and the humidity is at 76% today!!!  Think I'll be stayin indoors!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey hon~ Ya I do like going to the parties too!! ALWAYS LOTS OF BEER!!  lol!!

Girl, crap its gonna be hot huh!!! I am gonna lay out at the pool!!  But I may be in the pool more! 

HI Fade!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 3, 2002)

Morning Fade


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Morning Fade



Uhm it's like 5:30PM in Texas... but it is the thought that counts.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Uhm it's like 5:30PM in Texas... but it is the thought that counts.


It was about 8am here so thats what counts


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 3, 2002)

That woudl then be .. "good morning to me Fade"


----------



## Fade (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Morning Fade


Good evening Peetrips


----------



## Fade (Jul 8, 2002)

*7/3/02*

*Food for the day*

Meal 1: isopure rtd
Meal 2: 30z tuna in oil, 2 tbsp peanut butter
Meal 3: 1 cup green beans, 7oz tuna in oil
Meal 4: myoplex w/4tbsp heavy whipping cream and 1 cup milk
Meal 5: 2 burgers w/6oz meat each.


----------



## Fade (Jul 8, 2002)

*7/4/02*

*Food for the day*

Meal 1: 1 cup milk, 4 buttermilk biscuits w/butter
Meal 2: double meat burger w/ everything.
Meal 3: isopure rtd, 1.75oz shelled sunflower seeds
Meal 4: burger w6oz of meat, coke
Meal 5: 2oz beef jerky, coke, isopure rtd


----------



## Fade (Jul 8, 2002)

*7/5/02*

*Food for the day*

Meal 1: half serving of myoplex and isopure powder mix w/cream and milk
Meal 2: 3 eggs, 3oz chicken fried steak
Meal 3: 12oz sirloin steak, 3 Guinness, 1 bowl lobster bisque, SALAD, 1/2 cup rice


----------



## Fade (Jul 8, 2002)

*7/6/02*
*Chest and biceps*

_Chest_
Flat bench: 235x7, 235x8, 235x7, 235x7
Incline dumbell: 85x10, 90x7, 90x6
Cable crossovers: 90x10, 90x10 5sec rest between sets
Machine bench: 140x10, 140x7 5sec rest between sets

_Biceps_
Barbell curls: 125x7, 125x5, 125x5
Incline dumbell curls: 45x10
Cable curls: 80x10, 85x6 5sec rest between sets



*Food for the day*

Meal 1: myoplex w/milk
Meal 2: rapid recovery drink
Meal 3: burger w/6oz meat
Meal 4: roast beef, 1.5 cup rice, big slice of cake
Meal 5: pro blend protein w/milk


----------



## Fade (Jul 8, 2002)

*7/7/02*

*Food for the day*

Meal 1: myoplex w/milk
Meal 2: grilled cheese

Went fishing...not much time to eat.
Meal 3: 12oz fried chicken breast, 1.5 cup mashed potatoes, 1 cup corn, 1.5 cup vanilla ice cream


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 8, 2002)

morning Fade


----------



## Fade (Jul 8, 2002)

Good morning NT.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 8, 2002)

I think that's the worse avatar yet


----------



## Fade (Jul 8, 2002)

I'll change it.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2002)

Fade.. is butterfly okay??


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2002)

dam, Fade....where'd u get that avatar?
wait, better not tell me..I don't wanna know....

I don't even think that that is a face even a mother could love...


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2002)

Burner.. are u following me!!???~~ Kidding!


----------



## Fade (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Fade.. is butterfly okay??




She's ok. She'll be at work today. I'm sure you'll see her online.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 9, 2002)

Princess,

I was just about to ask how butterfly is doing. 

Glad to hear she is doing good.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks Fade! We were getting worried!!
I am glad shes doing good!!! Hope you are too!
Have a great day!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 9, 2002)

Oh darn, you are right Princess. Hope you are doing well also Fade.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2002)

Here I am!!!

I'm trying to be optimistic about this baby but we'll know for sure Thursday after the ultrasound if it's growing.

Thanks for the concern everyone!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey Butterfly!
Think happy thoughts! We're thinking of you!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 9, 2002)

WE ARE PRAYING FOR U!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey Butterfly!
> Think happy thoughts! We're thinking of you!


Thanks Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2002)

any time!
You ARE one of my favorite Texans!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2002)

aahhwww shucks


----------



## Stacey (Jul 9, 2002)

don't forget about me Burner.. geez.. hellloooooooooo!

Thanks a lot dude!! I AM KIDDING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey...there's enough of me to go around! sheesh! I AM generous!


I did 'meet' Butterfly first....
besides, nobody could ever forget about you!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 9, 2002)

awwww thanks!!!!! *** blushing***

Butterfly is a HOTTIE!!! huh fade!!!
thats right u were on musclemag? RIGHT??


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2002)

me? yep. 
(clever with words, ain't I?)


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2002)

Where are you my honey love???


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2002)

Yeah, I kinda feel like we've invaded his thread.....


----------



## Fade (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Where are you my honey love???


I'm here. Sugar booger.





> _*Originally posted by burner02 *_
> Yeah, I kinda feel like we've invaded his thread.....


No doubt. Me too.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2002)

I was just uh...hoping to uh, keep this thread  uh, bumped so uh, you'd get RID OF THAT GAWD AWFUL AVATAR!


----------



## Fade (Jul 9, 2002)

Fine jeesh.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 9, 2002)

Burner, these avatars are just fine. What are trying to do get him to put his butt back up there.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2002)

Oh yeah... his butt pic


----------



## craig777 (Jul 9, 2002)

Don't encourage him butterfly


----------



## Fade (Jul 9, 2002)

Burner wants to see my booty???


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2002)

Yeah... me too!!!


POST IT   POST IT   POST IT
_(hehehe)_


----------



## craig777 (Jul 9, 2002)

NOOOOOOOO


----------



## Fade (Jul 9, 2002)

Here ya go Craig


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2002)

OH YEAH BABY!!!!  I want to bite a piece of that!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2002)

that's an ass??? Are you sure? something's looking a little mishaped about it...
uhjm, not that I am paying THAT much attention to it or anyting.
Fade, buddy...where are you getting those avatars from? What happened to that wicked death face thing?


----------



## Fade (Jul 9, 2002)

The one with the purple hood?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2002)

yep-
that's the one. That was pretty wicked.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2002)

PLEASE don't encourage him with those horrible avatars... he's already got Princess freaked out with them...


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> PLEASE don't encourage him with those horrible avatars... he's already got Princess freaked out with them...


I think Fade needs to follow NT's lead and use pics of his beautiful wife...   .. even say some similair to that shower pic of Fade


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2002)

See? Super PB to the rescue!
that's a great idea! 
Every body's happy.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2002)

I don't know about shower pics but we took some ankle/leg shots in those stripper shoes the other day.


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I don't know about shower pics but we took some ankle/leg shots in those stripper shoes the other day.



That would be a great start 

Hmmm I think I'll start a new pic thread..  Foot/shoe/ankle fetish
thread...


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Hmmm I think I'll start a new pic thread..  Foot/shoe/ankle fetish
> thread...


Good idea!  Surely those notorious spouses won't object to pics of those being posted...


----------



## Fade (Jul 10, 2002)

*7/9/02*
*Legs*

_Quads_
Squats: 405x7, 405x7, 455x5, 405x5
Leg press: 950x10, 1040x10, 1040x13, 860x13 changed foot placement on last set

_Hams_
Stiff leg DL: 225x10, 275x8, 275x7
Laying leg curls: both legs 200x12, 200x12; single leg 80x10, 80x10

_Calves_
Standing calf raises: stack 187.5x25, 187.5x20
Lead sled: stack 312.5x20, 312.5x15 5sec rest between sets
Seated calf raises: 115x10, 115x15 5sec rest between sets


*Food for the day*

Meal 1: myoplex w/milk
Meal 2: mcdonalds biscuit w/sausage and egg
Meal 3: isopure mix w/milk
Meal 4: 1 cup cottage cheese
Meal 5: 3oz pork chop, 1 cup green beans, .5 cup black eye peas, 5 dinner rolls
Meal 6: rapid recovery drink
Meal 7: pro blend protein w/milk


----------



## butterfly (Jul 10, 2002)

You forgot the dinner rolls, honey.


----------



## Fade (Jul 10, 2002)

Damn I even put them in the Palm


----------



## craig777 (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey Fade what is that, isn't that your chest in the pic.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 10, 2002)

You had *5* dinner rolls 

I only got 2...


----------



## Fade (Jul 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Hey Fade what is that, isn't that your chest in the pic.


What pic?


----------



## craig777 (Jul 10, 2002)

This one.


----------



## Fade (Jul 10, 2002)

That's looking down on the back of my right shoulder.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 10, 2002)

OK, now I see your butt.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 10, 2002)

Oh yeah!!!  LOVE THAT BUTT BABY!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2002)

Nice But Fade!! He he he!! GOOOO BUTTERFLY!~ You lucky chick you!! 

Ya, please don't scare me w/  any of those freaky avatar!!! lol!!

WOW I think You need to SHARE the dinner rolls with your family dude!!!


----------



## Fade (Jul 10, 2002)

Why thank you, P. I'm happy with it.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 10, 2002)

Go check this out... it's right up your alley...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8934


----------



## butterfly (Jul 11, 2002)

Don't eat all the homemade rolls at lunch!!!

And stop eating that 7-up cake, chubbie...


----------



## Fade (Jul 11, 2002)

Chubbie??


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Don't eat all the homemade rolls at lunch!!!
> 
> And stop eating that 7-up cake, chubbie...



7-Up cake??? Oh my that sounds good!!!! What is it Chubbie??? LOL


----------



## Fade (Jul 11, 2002)

It's a cake duh.









Its a cake that uses 7up. The 7up is the only liquid used in making the cake.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2002)

YUMMY!!!!!


----------



## Fade (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> YUMMY!!!!!


Me or the cake?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 11, 2002)

I think you're yummy but I'm sure P thinks the cake sounds yummy!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> YUMMY!!!!!



Ditto!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 11, 2002)

Ok PB... I know you think John is yummy BUT YOU CAN'T HAVE HIM...


----------



## Fade (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks for cumming to my rescue honey.


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Ok PB... I know you think John is yummy BUT YOU CAN'T HAVE HIM...



Damn.. can I at least have some cake??


----------



## butterfly (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Damn.. can I at least have some cake??


uh...sure...when ya cumming to get it???


----------



## Fade (Jul 11, 2002)

Pitboss can have my grandmothers cake and I'll take Butterflys pie.


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Pitboss can have my grandmothers cake and I'll take Butterflys pie.



Uh I'll trade ya... plus a dozen of Grandmothers homemade buttermilk bisciuts????


----------



## butterfly (Jul 11, 2002)

John - have you looked at those pics yet?  Why are you hiding them from me???


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> John - have you looked at those pics yet?  Why are you hiding them from me???



Uhm what pics????  You shoudl play nice Fade and share with all the other kids!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2002)

yea Sorry Fade~ I was talking about the cake!!  
I have never had 7 up cake.. sounds damn good!
 have a great day!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

Dang, Fade....405 lbs squat?!?!?
Geez....why don't ya put some more weight on that bar......
I was thinking I was doing prety good for getting up 315...
back to the drawing boards.....

how 'bout Popeyes biscuits? 90% butter...but damn!


----------



## Fade (Jul 12, 2002)

Popeyes biscuits are good and so are KFCs.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

real toss up between which one....Popeye's has the red beans and rice...KFC has the best mashed potatoes and gravy....
damn, I'm hungy. I do nit think my protein shake is gonna do it for me....luckily...I'm broke!


----------



## Fade (Jul 12, 2002)

*7/11/02*
*Soulders and arms*

_Shoulders_
Military press: 165x5, 165x5, 165x4, 135x8
Side lats: 45x12, 35x12, 35x12
Bentover side lats: 30x12

_Triceps_
Close grip bench: 215x7, 215x7, 215x4
Dips: BW+90x8, bw+45x8, bwx10
Push downs: 110x9, 95x8

_Biceps_
Barbell curls: 135x5, 135x5, 135x4
Incline dumbell curls: 45x11
One arm cable curls: 85x10, 80x8


*Food for the day*

Meal 1: isopure shake w/milk, 2 slices of 7up cake
Meal 2: 6oz of roast beef, 2 homemade rolls
Meal 3: 6oz mahi mahi, 3oz crab meat, 1/2 cup rice, 1 beer
Meal 4: rapid recovery drink
Meal 5: pro blend shake w/milk


----------



## Fade (Jul 15, 2002)

*7/12/02*

*Food for the day*

Don't say a word about my eating habits today.

Meal 1: isopure shake w/milk, 1 slice key lime pie
Meal 2: 1 slice 7up cake, 3oz steak, 1 cup butter beans
Meal 3: 1 slice key lime pie, 3 slices of 7up cake
Meal 4: 1.5cups butter beans, 3tbsp peanut butter
Meal 5: 2 servings of cocoa puffs, 2 cups milk


----------



## Fade (Jul 15, 2002)

*7/13/02*
*Back* supposed to have been a leg workout but I forgot and did back, duh.

Deadlifts: 405x6, 405x6, 425x5
Rack pulls: 495x1, 560x1
T-bar rows: 180x10, 135x10, 135x10
Pulldowns: 180x10, 150x10, 130x10
Cable rows: 200x10, 150x10
Shrugs: 360x10, 360x10, 360x12, 360x12, 270x15


*Food for the day*

Meal 1: 2 servings of raisen bran, 2 cups milk
Meal 2: grilled cheese, isopure shake w/milk
Meal 3: rapid recovery drink
Meal 4: 9oz steak
Meal 5: pro blend protein powder w/milk


----------



## Fade (Jul 15, 2002)

*7/14/02*

*Food for the day*

Meal 1: 1 cup vanilla ice cream, 1.5 cups mustard greens
Meal 2: tiny Mcdonalds burger
Meal 3: 9oz ground beef patty, 1.5 cups corn


----------



## Fade (Jul 16, 2002)

*7/15/02*
*Chest*

Bench: 245x4, 245x5, 245x5, 245x6 I figured out the prob with my bench...too wide of a grip
Incline dumbell: 85x10, 75x10, 70x10
Cable crossovers: 90x10, 90x10, 80x9
Machine bench: 140x10, 140x10, 140x8


*Food for the day*

Meal 1: isopure shake w/milk and cream
meal 2: 1 cup cottage cheese
Meal 3: burger w/6oz patty and cheese, can coke
Meal 4: 1/2 cup ice cream, isopure shake w/milk and cream
Meal 5: Pro blend w/milk


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2002)

Morning Fade!  Hope things are going as well as can be expected.  Give Ann a big hug from us ...


----------



## Fade (Jul 16, 2002)

Already did.

She's going in to work today. Maybe she'll visit the board. Not sure though.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

I am sure she has done a good deal of crying  

Just rips my heart out for you guys.


----------



## Fade (Jul 16, 2002)

Not too much crying this time. More physical pain though.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2002)

Now Fade isn't feeling well... he just went to the doctor.  I told him he wasn't supposed to get sick until I was completely well..


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Now Fade isn't feeling well... he just went to the doctor.  I told him he wasn't supposed to get sick until I was completely well..



Not very considerate now was he....   i think he needs to be punished... hmmm  I know. No hummers for at least a week!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn.. now Fades sick! Your right Ann.. hes suppose to wait till your all better!!! Is it sinuses? Cause that is going around Major.. this weather sure isn't helping us huh?!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Not very considerate now was he....   i think he needs to be punished... hmmm  I know. No hummers for at least a week!!!!!


Well, he's been so good I had to help him out last night


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Well, he's been so good I had to help him out last night


You're such a great wife!!!!


----------



## Fade (Jul 16, 2002)

Sick yeah...I'm pissing blood.


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Sick yeah...I'm pissing blood.



I've heard of bloody pissed.....   with that attitide I really think hummers are out of the question!!


So what's up?? Stomach problems???  Ever have this happen before???


----------



## Fade (Jul 16, 2002)

Don't know. Nope, never pissed this stuff berfore.


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Don't know. Nope, never pissed this stuff berfore.



probably just kidney stones. Could have been passing them and not known it.  Just a little internal irritation. 

You are on any.... supplements are you?  Well might want to go ahead and drink up so cranberry juice the rest of the day.


----------



## Fade (Jul 17, 2002)

No...not on any "special" supps.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

Hi Fade!! How are u feeling today Fade?? Hopefully getting better!!


----------



## Fade (Jul 17, 2002)

Everything seems back to normal. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah!! Thats great! Have a good day!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2002)

He tried to go to the gym last night   I said no way, made him stay home and rest!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

Good for you butterfly.. fade you need to rest!! Listen to ya wife!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2002)

You are so hard core!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> You are so hard core!


I love it when he's hard...er...core


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> He tried to go to the gym last night   I said no way, made him stay home and rest!!!



excellent Fade!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey, uh...Ms. Butterfly...
thatnks for that , but that is just TOO much information!
I wantot hear that Fade is feeling better...ut not, erm, in that manner....
thank you.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2002)

Glad to help, Burner, anytime...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2002)

well, if ya want to help, cook my meals for me.....
let me splash around in the pool when y'all get it....

Telling me about your huisband's manlyisms...is'nt helping dear lady!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2002)

Darn  

I could talk about them all day!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2002)

what, the tasty meals you want to cook?


----------



## craig777 (Jul 18, 2002)

Fade,

Happy Birthday


----------



## Stacey (Jul 18, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FADE!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2002)

Happy B-Day, Fade.
Feeling better?

How's yourt better half this morning? She doing better too?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2002)

I'm doing much today... thanks for asking Burner!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 18, 2002)

Happy B-day   I was about to send out my gift to you. .that 38 foot cabin cruiser but since I don't have a job i need to watch my expenses. Butterfly and I have aggred to split the costs on another boat.. I think she showed you the building plans for that one??? 

So what it is... 30????? Oh my!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2002)

....now that the pleasantries are done with....how 'bout the cooking of my meals...
?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2002)

I suppose we could have a dinner party... but you'd need a date Burner!


----------



## Fade (Jul 18, 2002)

Burner, she's gonna be busy making me some cup cakes tonight.

Very funny PB. I'll just have to use my mother-in-laws boat.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2002)

Are we going out Sat???


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2002)

thanks for reminding me, Butterfly...


Kinda funny, an old 'girl friend' is trying to hook me up with a friend of hers...


I was craving smoe hosess cup cakes this afternoon...I'm sure butterflys are much 'mo better!
Enjoy!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2002)

Uhmmm... I'd be careful with the ex fixin you up w/ her friend... then again it might be a plot to get you into a 3-some


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2002)

my ex is now married....way safe.
no touchie.


----------



## Fade (Jul 19, 2002)

*7/17/02*

*Food for the day*

Meal 1: isopure w/milk and cream
Meal 2: 12oz chicken, fried raviolli, Bass, 1/2 cup spaghetti
Meal 3: 1.5 cups heath bar ice cream


----------



## Fade (Jul 19, 2002)

*7/18/02*
*Shoulders and arms*

_Shoulders_
Military press: 175x4, 175x5, 175x4
Side lats: 45x12, 35x13, 25x16 drop set
Bentover side lats: 35x10

_Triceps_
Close grip bench: 205x5, 215x5, 225x3
Weighted dips: BW+90x10, BW+90x7, BW+45x9
Pushdowns: 110x12, 110x8
Kick backs: 35x10

_Biceps_
Barbell curls: 135x5, 135x3, 135x3
Incline dumbell: 50x10, 50x7
Cable curls: 85x10, 85x10


*Food for the day*

Meal 1: isopure w/milk and cream, cocoa puffs w/1 cup milk
Meal 2: 2cups cottage cheese
Meal 3: 2 serv raisen bran w/2cups milk, 6oz steak
Meal 4: 6oz chicken, 1 cup mashed potato, 1 can of asparagus
Meal 5: rapid recovery drink


----------



## butterfly (Jul 19, 2002)

Looks like you forgot to mention all those b-day cupcakes you had last night


----------



## lina (Jul 21, 2002)

Happy Belated Birthday Fade


----------



## butterfly (Jul 22, 2002)

How you gonna calculate those 8 beers and 3 tequilla shots you had last Friday at your b-day party  

Well, maybe since you didn't keep them all down you don't have too


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 8, 2002)

Hello???? Anyone home???


----------



## butterfly (Aug 8, 2002)

He took the boys ice skating again...


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 8, 2002)

They've been skating since 07/19???? he he


----------



## butterfly (Aug 8, 2002)

Oh that!!!  No he's just been a BIG OLE SLACKER FOR TWO WEEKS!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 8, 2002)

Well I think someone needs a little motivation...  spankings or holding out? Which works best? LOL


----------



## butterfly (Aug 8, 2002)

Why would I want to deprive myslef???

Maybe no computer would work!


----------



## Fade (Aug 11, 2002)

Here ya go PB.

8/10/02

Laying leg curls: 200(stack)x6, 150x6, 150x6, 150x6
Not too bad

Squats: 225x22, 225x20, 225x15, 225x15, 225x15, 225x13
Ouch...yes OUCH Not moving up in weight.

Good fuckin mornings: 50x20, 50x16, 50x20, 50x15, 50x15, 50x14
Never done them before...gonna move the weight up next time and pull off the 4 sets of 25.

Seated calf raises: 100x20, 100x15, 100x15, 100x17, 100x15, 100x20
Def adding more weight next week. Way too light.


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Squats: 225x22, 225x20, 225x15, 225x15, 225x15, 225x13
> Ouch...yes OUCH Not moving up in weight.


What do you mean "not moving up in weight"??


----------



## Fade (Aug 11, 2002)

These are done 4 seconds down no pause and 2 seconds up. With about a minute between sets.

I can squat 500 for a couple of reps.


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh now that makes sense...


----------

